# Spyder Jackets



## hammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Any recent opinions on them?  I tried the Rival jacket on yesterday...seemed like it was a lot nicer than the Columbia Jacket I've had for the past 4-5 years but it was also about twice the price.

How good of a discount can be had on them?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2010)

My wife just got a "Charge"; it's a darn nice coat. Light, but very warm. She got it about a week and a half ago, 40% of retail at Equipe on the Mt. Snow access road. She loves it so far.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2010)

Their quality has gone in the last few years.  I use to swear by their products.  Their styles use ito be pretty nice.  They have gone main stream and tried to go for the masses.  They are similar to Columbia now.  I tend to now swear by TNF as long as you stay with their top end stuff. Summit serires and Steep Tech.  My 2 cents.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Their quality has gone in the last few years.  I use to swear by their products.  Their styles use ito be pretty nice.  They have gone main stream and tried to go for the masses.  They are similar to Columbia now.  I tend to now swear by TNF as long as you stay with their top end stuff. Summit serires and Steep Tech.  My 2 cents.



Agree!  The majority of the clothing that Spyder makes, especially the stuff sold in big box style stores is now where near the quality of the clothing that put them on the map in the late 80's/early 90's.  And the assesment that it's similar in quality to Columbia is quite fair IMHO.

That being said, the clothing that Spyder makes for their race lines and lines like their "signature" lines that is generally available only in smaller, locally owned, GOOD ski shops is still pretty darned good stuff and very technical.

If you're getting a Spyder coat at say Dicks Sporting Goods on clearance for say $100, don't exptect it to perform as well in the elements as that Spyder coat you see at the local ski shop on clearance for $350


----------



## hammer (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Agree!  The majority of the clothing that Spyder makes, especially the stuff sold in big box style stores is now where near the quality of the clothing that put them on the map in the late 80's/early 90's.  And the assesment that it's similar in quality to Columbia is quite fair IMHO.
> 
> That being said, the clothing that Spyder makes for their race lines and lines like their "signature" lines that is generally available only in smaller, locally owned, GOOD ski shops is still pretty darned good stuff and very technical.
> 
> If you're getting a Spyder coat at say Dicks Sporting Goods on clearance for say $100, don't exptect it to perform as well in the elements as that Spyder coat you see at the local ski shop on clearance for $350


Thanks...the one I tried on was at a local ski shop, and the price was in fact around $350 or so.  I liked the jacket because the material felt more substantial and it didn't have the bulk of my Columbia 3-in-1 jacket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2010)

ya'll are far pickier than me.  I've never had an issue with any of my Columbia gear over the past 5 years.  No wet, no cold, has stood up to a fair about abuse; really zero problems.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2010)

I won't ever buy Spyder again. Used them for a while... all my most recent purchases fell apart way too fast including interior jacket stitching coming apart within the first year. Check out the "Gear" part of my web site (linked below) for what I think about Spyder now.


----------



## Terry (Feb 17, 2010)

I have had the same Spyder jacket for 5years and never had a problem with it. Still in great shape. I have probably at least 400 days in it and it still performs well.


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a TNF Mountain Light jacket instead...was on sale at Lahout's in Littleton for about $210.  Seems to be of decent quality, will have to see how well it holds up.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 26, 2010)

Got a Spyder shell clearance (> 50%) end of season two years ago from a local shop for like 275 or so-- so far no issues, it has been dry on the wettest of days (although I have not skied in the pouring rain with it yet, it is not goretex- it is there whatever you call it water "resistant" stuff- can't recall the rating), and does not seem to be breaking down yet.  But I have only worn it 30 days or so- as I have a lighter smaller shell for spring... which came early the last two years--we shall see how it holds up.


----------



## lloyd braun (Sep 1, 2010)

they just picked up Chris Davenport and he has been designing a whole new line for this year. I assure you that it is quality and functional. He just got back from a photo shoot in Chili with the new line. It is nice looking. They are moving in the right direction


----------

